# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  بدست آوردن پسورد Admin

## rahami

سلام 
آیا راهی برای بدست آوردن پسورد Admin یک کامپیوتر از *راه دور*  وجود دارد؟
متشکرم

----------


## Bahram0110

راه که زیاده فقط باید پیدا کنی

----------


## mRizvandi

سلام
خیر!
اگر راهی هم باشه بدست آوردن پسورد نیست بلکه تغییر دادن اون هست
 :چشمک:

----------


## houtanal

Brute Force

.....

----------


## mRizvandi

> Brute Force
> 
> .....


حق با شماست از تذکتون متشکر من اصلا به یاد این روش نبودم
 البته دیگه باید به این گفت حدس زدن پسورد و نه پیدا کردن اون و با مکانیزمی که ویندوز داره (معمولا بعد از چند پسورد اشتباه سیستم رو در یک حالت کما می بره که تقریبا یک دقیقه طول میکشه) باید گفت که حدس زدنش نباید دیگه مثل قدیما کار ساده ای باشه
 :چشمک:

----------


## rahami

*با سلام
میشه بگید این برنامه را باید از کجا پیدا کنم؟*

----------


## mRizvandi

> *با سلام*
> *میشه بگید این برنامه را باید از کجا پیدا کنم؟*


دوست عزیز Brute force یک برنامه نیست بلکه یک روش هست
بطور مثال برنامه ای میاد و شروع می کنه به تولید رشته و اون رو با سیستم تست می کنه ببینه درسته یا پیغام خطا می گیره و هر وقت که پیغام خطا نداد میگه پیدا شد. بعضی ها هم براساس یک دیکشنری از کلمات که قبلا آماده شده کار می کنند
 :چشمک:

----------


## shahramasp

بی خودی نگرد هیچ راهی نیست !! اگه هم باشه کار ماها نیست !! اگه خدایی نکرده کسی هم بدونه هیچ وقت نمیگه!!!

----------


## houtanal

در ویندوز در صورتیکه Account lockout policy رو *ست کنید* اکانت مربوطه پس از چند لاگین اشتباه قفل خواهد شد.(نکته:administrator هیچ گاه از کنسول قفل نمی شود) 
اما مسئله صرفا ویندوز نیست.تجهیزات سخت افزاری شبکه معمولا اهداف ساده تر و حساس تری برای این گونه حملات هستند.

----------

